# Will my 2006 car qualify next year??



## peacefuldriver (Dec 9, 2016)

I have a chance to get a 2006 car for a good price. Right now in Lancaster Pennsylvania 2006 or newer qualifies but does that mean 2007 is needed next year? Uber went from 2001 to 2006 needed this year so maybe 2006 will be good for a few years? Does anyone know? If I can get 2 years on a 2006 that would be good, since I'm going to be makomg car payments.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sounds like you live in a state that uses to be a 15 year state but is now a 10 year.

Being 2017 your 2006 car can not be driven starting in January


----------



## peacefuldriver (Dec 9, 2016)

So I want to get a 2010 so I have at least 3 years on it. I see..


----------



## Sagamore (May 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Sounds like you live in a state that uses to be a 15 year state but is now a 10 year.
> 
> Being 2017 your 2006 car can not be driven starting in January


Is car deactivated January 2017 or upon registration renewal I assumed since car is registered in documents til march it would be deactivated march 1


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Unfortunatly, who knows what uber is going to do, i would NOT buy anything that old to do uber in. Uber can change their policies without warning or reason. It would suck to drop $5K+ on a used select vehicle and discover 2 months later that all you can do is X.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sagamore said:


> Is car deactivated January 2017 or upon registration renewal I assumed since car is registered in documents til march it would be deactivated march 1


Car requirements always change January 1st


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Currently my market goes back to 04.. but they are picky on miles (under 150K for 04/05) but.. an 06? well.. it can have half a million miles on it. its just fine...

Uber is very hard to understand. Once you do, like a women. They change their mind.


----------

